# Here's a thing



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I've long wanted to smell like an opera conductor. I'm sure I am not alone in this desire. Now my dream has become a reality.

http://flparfums.com/who-i-am/


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

He should do a commercial with some opera star. Like Gheorghiu or Garanca (or other lady this vein) walks through the candlelit apartament at night and disrobes seductively, then at crucial point the camera does close-up at the face, as she says.................

.....FOR THE NIGHT, I DRESS MYSELF ONLY IN THE GENTLE SCENT OF PERFUMES..........................

and then the logo of the label appears on the screen as if written by invisible quill in elegant, golden italics...........


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Or, perhaps a slogan like.... _Eau de Joy_


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Aramis said:


> He should do a commercial with some opera star. Like Gheorghiu or Garanca (or other lady this vein) walks through the candlelit apartament at night and disrobes seductively, then at crucial point the camera does close-up at the face, as she says.................
> 
> .....FOR THE NIGHT, I DRESS MYSELF ONLY IN THE GENTLE SCENT OF PERFUMES..........................
> 
> and then the logo of the label appears on the screen as if written by invisible quill in elegant, golden italics...........


Good idea, but surely you meant Danielle de Niese.

Although a part of me is oddly curious to see this same ad but with Rolando Villazon


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

rgz said:


> Good idea, but surely you meant Danielle de Niese.


she'd just act too kittenish and possibly make fun of him in the process  not that wouldn't be entertaining...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Why not, conductors can earn some bread on the side...Im puzzled by this aroma..


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Unless that parfum smells like three or more hours of cumulative fresh sweat soaked into a Tux or Dress, its a lie.


----------

